# Ultimate Challenge UK: Unbreakable (updated Feb 4)



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 7th 2009

The Troxy, London.​

FIGHT CARD

Matchups:
Tom Watson vs. Mark Epstein
Mark Weir vs. Mohammed Khacha
Scott Rogan vs. Dyson Roberts
Jamie Hearn vs. Jimi Manuwa
Edgelson Lua vs. Scott Jansen
Jason Young vs. Jeremy Bailey
Dan Movahedi vs. Darren Walsh

Ultimate Challenge UK Heavyweight Grand Prix
Oli Thompson vs. Ashley Pollard
Roman Ship vs. Tony Starns

Ultimate Challenge UK Lightweight Grand Prix
Dragos Voiculescu vs. Luke Smith
Uvais Namiez vs. Wesley Johnson
John Joe Ellis vs. Marcus Thomas
David Relph vs. Jamie Watkins


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Neil Grove is back to make the earth shake, so don’t get left outside and book now for the best fight night in town.[/B]


Well Neil might be back later in the year, once the UFC cut him... But I imagine he won't be at this event considering he's fighting at UFC 95 later that month.

I wish Cage Warriors had as much popularity as Cage Rage/ Ultimate Challenge UK.

It's so much better.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

One head-kick from Gonzaga and Grove will be back in the cheap UK orgs again. Nice to see the UK doing a relatively high-profile tournament though


----------



## Dean o Pengy (Jan 8, 2009)

What ever happened to Brad "One Punch" Pickett? I allways love watching him fight, and his entrance is great


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dean o Pengy said:


> What ever happened to Brad "One Punch" Pickett? I allways love watching him fight, and his entrance is great


Plus he reminds me of Richard Hammond off Top Gear


----------



## Dean o Pengy (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha ha, yea lol, dressed like micky one punch from the movie snatch


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Since when has Oli Thompson been a MMA fighter? Isnt he one Britons strongest men and was on the show Britons hardest?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

As far as I know Ultimate Challenge UK is now off TV completely. Unless anyone can say otherwise? I can't find it anywhere.

There is no Nuts TV anymore...


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, Nuts TV is just the website now 

We need more MMA (no matter how poor) on freeview.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

We get Cage Gladiators on ITV4 at 1am don't we?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

That's way past your bed time young lady.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

XitUp said:


> That's way past your bed time young lady.


Hey shut up your not my real dad.....(queue Bonnar quote) xxx


----------

